# 93-96 fleetwood trunk setup



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

wasup everyone i gotta 94 cadillac fleetwood n im gettin ready to install my hydros next month, i was wondering how i should set up my pumps and batteries i would appreciate it if some of u could post some pics of ur caddy trunks

thanks


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

What are you looking to do? There are a million different setups!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Nov 10 2006, 09:25 PM~6544878
> *What are you looking to do?  There are a million different setups!
> *


Yeah, for real. I got so much in my trunk, you couldn't fit a cheeseburger in there! :biggrin:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

how many inches that big body swangin dre :dunno: pics of the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Nov 10 2006, 10:20 PM~6545184
> *how many inches that big body swangin dre :dunno: pics of the trunk :biggrin:
> *


My hopper is hitting low 60's on a ruler we have at the shop. I don't have an "offical" ruling. Hoping to have it ready for the upcoming show year or Daytona at the latest (March). Still doing some tuning in. Tryin' to get it into the 70's.
Don't have pics of the trunk completed. I just have some "in-progress" pics from a while back. Haven't taken any in awhile.
I doubt that you were going for an all out hopper but I fit 4pumps & 18batts in the trunk so I guess anythings possible :biggrin:


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

woops


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Nov 10 2006, 10:48 PM~6545304
> *woops
> *


wHAT?


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

could you guys post some pics of your trunks. I'm tryin to fit two pumps, 6 batteries, 2 10" subs, and a spare tire (14" spokes). show me what your setups look like in your Cadillacs.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestcoastFleetwood_@Nov 11 2006, 04:59 AM~6546059
> *could you guys post some pics of your trunks. I'm tryin to fit two pumps, 6 batteries, 2 10" subs, and a spare tire (14" spokes). show me what your setups look like in your Cadillacs.
> *


 Well bro..I know you can get the two pumps....6 batteries....and the subs...you might have an issue with the spare though. Hell anythings possible man just use your imagination.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestcoastFleetwood_@Nov 11 2006, 01:59 AM~6546059
> *could you guys post some pics of your trunks. I'm tryin to fit two pumps, 6 batteries, 2 10" subs, and a spare tire (14" spokes). show me what your setups look like in your Cadillacs.
> *


In my other '93, I've got 3pumps, 6batts, & 4 10's. No spare though. I'd put the subs under the hat rack, push 3 batts into the corners as far as I could, put 1 pump on each side next to the batts, then your spare in the middle. Sounds pretty easy....


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

thats what i was thinking about doing. with the subs under the hat rack and the batteries in the corners. but i was thinking about putting my pumps right in front of my subs. ( sort of behind my batteries ). kinda like this...











does any one have this setup on their caddy...?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestcoastFleetwood_@Nov 11 2006, 11:16 AM~6546885
> *thats what i was thinking about doing. with the subs under the hat rack and the batteries in the corners. but i was thinking about putting my pumps right in front of my subs. ( sort of behind my batteries ).      kinda like this...
> 
> 
> ...


i had that minus the spare. problem is with the pumps how you have them may not work. i tried and tried and coudnt set my pumps like that, to long. wired62 did it some fuckin how but they were CLOSE to each other........ 

i dont have pics on this computer. i stood my pumps up witht he motors down, had my 12's behind the pums, and batts where yours are drawn. should have room for spare doin that.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

ok, n/m. i see you have your pumps furher back, should work nicelly


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

ima try what you said if mine don't work. sounds like the way you would do it works and would look nice too . thanks


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^ I had mine setup like that a couple of different times. This was before I had a digital camera though, back in the stone age of 99 or so. And I don't have a scanner. I liked that probably the best of all my set ups.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

here are 3 from several years back. All from the Lexington chapter of Uso.
*Mine*








*OGJordan*








*JasonJ*


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Nov 10 2006, 11:44 PM~6545290
> *My hopper is hitting low 60's on a ruler we have at the shop. I don't have an "offical" ruling. Hoping to have it ready for the upcoming show year or Daytona at the latest (March). Still doing some tuning in. Tryin' to get it into the 70's.
> Don't have pics of the trunk completed. I just have some "in-progress" pics from a while back. Haven't taken any in awhile.
> I doubt that you were going for an all out hopper but I fit 4pumps & 18batts in the trunk so I guess anythings possible :biggrin:
> *


ima run 14 with 4 pumps. not sure with how im gona put em yet. i like how it looks with 4 on each side & 6 under the deck, but not sure how good that is for inches. how the fuck you cram 18, hook up some picks :biggrin:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

here you go, some junk in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

my fleetwood,,,,,,4 pumps 10 batts,


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

damn those are some tight shit!


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

[/quote]

THats the one. That looks just like what i want. thats clean ass hell.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Nov 11 2006, 08:07 PM~6549800
> *here you go, some junk in the trunk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The bottom pic is my old car i would lay the pump flat in the middle liek the other if i did a big body again


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

also, theres a website with pages and pages of bigbody trunk set ups. 
i think its cccustums.com ???????if not sorry, ts been a looooooong time since i veiwed it. not in my bookmarks anymore.

twigsta was the one who gave me the web addy on it when i needed it.


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 12 2006, 05:53 AM~6551186
> *The bottom pic is my old car i would lay the pump flat in the middle liek the other if i did a big body again
> *


how cum? im still debating on mine, the way you had it could you have ran the pumps at a angle 1/2 under the rear deck instead of verticle? you had 14 in there right, with 10 across the back?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Nov 12 2006, 09:01 PM~6555868
> *how cum? im still debating on mine, the way you had it could you have ran the pumps at a angle 1/2 under the rear deck instead of verticle? you had 14 in there right, with 10 across the back?
> *


Yes i had 14 in there with 10 across the back i had the pumps laying flat in there before but i wanted beats so had to put them in like in the pic sucked changing out motors had to pull the whole pump out


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 12 2006, 11:50 AM~6551895
> *also, theres a website with pages and pages of bigbody trunk set ups.
> i think its cccustums.com ???????if not sorry, ts been a  looooooong time since i veiwed it. not in my bookmarks anymore.
> 
> ...



www.cusstom.com - Hundreds of setup pics!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 16 2006, 10:46 AM~6580263
> *www.cusstom.com  - Hundreds of setup pics!!!
> *


:thumbsup: 

all you need for ideas
thanks


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Nov 11 2006, 10:07 PM~6549494
> *here are 3 from several years back.  All from the Lexington chapter of Uso.
> Mine
> 
> ...



Damn, why you gotta show my ugliest setup? Just FYI for everyone, I put all those panels and old ass woofers in to hide my old ass batteries until I could get new ones, so don't clown too hard!

But those are all some DOPE ass racks, who built those?!?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

>


THats the one. That looks just like what i want. thats clean ass hell.
[/quote]

If you're going to run 2 pumps end to end, why don't you go with a whammy tank and save a little space? I think it would look cleaner.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> THats the one. That looks just like what i want. thats clean ass hell.


If you're going to run 2 pumps end to end, why don't you go with a whammy tank and save a little space? I think it would look cleaner.
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 11 2006, 06:15 AM~6739630
> *If you're going to run 2 pumps end to end, why don't you go with a whammy tank and save a little space?  I think it would look cleaner.
> *


This is a Cutlass trunk so it's obviously smaller, but this is kind of what I was thinking...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

WANTED 1995-1996 fleetwood stock and CLEAN in and out. cash in hand

PM


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

> THats the one. That looks just like what i want. thats clean ass hell.


If you're going to run 2 pumps end to end, why don't you go with a whammy tank and save a little space? I think it would look cleaner.
[/quote]


I really want a whammy tank the only thing is I'm Short on money. i can't afford a nice $100 whammy tank from prohopper. I spend all of my hydro budget to get all my parts new and used and now i'm workin with what i have... until i save some more money for the whammy tank.


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 12 2006, 01:48 PM~6748075
> *This is a Cutlass trunk so it's obviously smaller, but this is kind of what I was thinking...
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a Clean ass setup... That whammy tank looks super clean.


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 12 2006, 01:48 PM~6748075
> *This is a Cutlass trunk so it's obviously smaller, but this is kind of what I was thinking...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestcoastFleetwood_@Nov 11 2006, 11:16 AM~6546885
> *thats what i was thinking about doing. with the subs under the hat rack and the batteries in the corners. but i was thinking about putting my pumps right in front of my subs. ( sort of behind my batteries ).      kinda like this...
> 
> 
> ...


bad ground


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Yep, your right bank will always be live. Put the disconnect on the actuall ground wire.


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah i kinda fucked up on the drawing... Thanks for pointing it out... I'll make sure not to do that.. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestcoastFleetwood_@Dec 13 2006, 09:53 AM~6753531
> *yeah i kinda fucked up on the drawing... Thanks for pointing it out... I'll make sure not to do that.. :thumbsup:
> *


i cant belive there were so many replys and no one saw that :0


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

Every one was looking at the way the setup looked as i requested....

No body realy concentrated on the wiring... 

Maybe thats why...


----------



## dignity cc AZ (Oct 9, 2006)

make sure an wire ALL six batteries in a series! the way u had it was 3 to each pump that shit will suck ass! ALL six batteries will be alot faster!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dignity cc AZ_@Dec 14 2006, 11:24 PM~6762661
> *make sure an wire ALL six batteries in a series! the way u had it was 3 to each pump that shit will suck ass! ALL six batteries will be alot faster!
> *


it just depends on what u are after...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Yep, not everyone wants 72V to the front.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Nov 10 2006, 10:44 PM~6545290
> *My hopper is hitting low 60's on a ruler we have at the shop. I don't have an "offical" ruling. Hoping to have it ready for the upcoming show year or Daytona at the latest (March). Still doing some tuning in. Tryin' to get it into the 70's.
> Don't have pics of the trunk completed. I just have some "in-progress" pics from a while back. Haven't taken any in awhile.
> I doubt that you were going for an all out hopper but I fit 4pumps & 18batts in the trunk so I guess anythings possible :biggrin:
> *



i gotta see pics of _that_... how the hell did you manage that?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You can fit 9 across the back, and you can fit 2 sitting front to back in the corners (does that make sense?) so I guess 2 row of 9 would fit. :dunno:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

my setup not even close to those setup :'(


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 15 2006, 09:47 AM~6764859
> *You can fit 9 across the back, and you can fit 2 sitting front to back in the corners (does that make sense?) so I guess 2 row of 9 would fit.  :dunno:
> *


how much for one of thos 44" foors shipped to cranston, r.i. 02910?

thanks


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 15 2006, 09:33 AM~6764781
> *i gotta see pics of that... how the hell did you manage that?
> *


10 across the back, 8 in front of them. 2comp pumps turned sideways to the sides in front of the rack, 2 FatMax's turned straight (side by side) in the middle/ under rear-deck.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 16 2006, 06:51 PM~6772063
> *10 across the back, 8 in front of them. 2comp pumps turned sideways to the sides in front of the rack, 2 FatMax's turned straight (side by side) in the middle/ under rear-deck.
> *



wheres the pics? :scrutinize:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 19 2006, 03:20 PM~6786444
> *wheres the pics? :scrutinize:
> *


wheres the money? :scrutinize:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 19 2006, 05:56 PM~6787254
> *wheres the money?  :scrutinize:
> *


did you sell me something that i wasnt aware of? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 19 2006, 09:03 PM~6788145
> *did you sell me something that i wasnt aware of? :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah, but peeks ain't for free.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 19 2006, 10:12 PM~6788465
> *Nah, but peeks ain't for free.
> *


whatever dude, i was just sayin to prove it- but its cool...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Dec 16 2006, 02:28 AM~6769064
> * my setup not even close to those setup :'(
> *


pull it and redo it?


----------



## jbfletch77 (Jul 19, 2005)

We did this setup a few years ago.


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

No batteries yet but got the pumps in the trunk...

I just bleed the pumps and lines yesterday with one batt.


First time doing this. So let me know what you guys think.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:scrutinize: I'm not being a smartass, but who told you or showed you how to plumb them pumps?


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

what do you mean..?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

thats deffinately not the best way to set-up your checks. it looks like you either have 2 or 6? you would want 4 with 4 dumps


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

the design looks good though :thumbsup: im doing one for a friend right now with 2 pump 6 batt.... i'll post some pics soon


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

Runnin low on money is a bitch :tears: so i had to limit my self to 2 parker checks. and no whammy tank :ugh:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 22 2006, 07:20 PM~6806568
> *thats deffinately not the best way to set-up your checks. it looks like you either have 2 or 6? you would want 4 with 4 dumps
> *


Looks like 6.
Also, your noids on the left are hooked up right. The ones on the right are wrong...


----------

